# 96 Acres Washington County Available Now



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 23, 2014)

96 acres available. Mostly planted pines. Some hardwood areas. Plenty of deer and turkey. 15 minutes NE of Wrightsville. This is not a club. Lease will run to end of May next year. $1200. PM for pictures and more info.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Aug 24, 2014)

interested in obtaining more info on land


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the interest everyone! Already have potential lessee with deposit. If deal falls through, I have info from PM's. Thanks Again


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you still have the land and is it leased for next year.


----------



## AL123Jenks (Dec 29, 2015)

*Club*

Is the land still available.


----------

